# We need a listing in GON for Handgun



## Jason C (Jan 4, 2022)

For all you hand gun hunter, we need GON to add handgun hunting to the statewide big buck list.....we have rifle, bow, crossbow and blackpowder, but no big buck listings for biggest buck taken with a pistol.... Whats your guys thoughts?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 4, 2022)

My ox ain't in that ditch but good luck to y'all.


----------



## Newt2 (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## tcward (Jan 4, 2022)

I agree.


----------



## Seminole Wind (Jan 4, 2022)

I agree too.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 4, 2022)

I agree.  Have a category for handguns.
I used to have a T/c Contender with both a 44 magnum barrel and a .30-30 Winchester barrel.


----------



## Landspeedracer (Jan 4, 2022)

GunnSmokeer said:


> I agree.  Have a category for handguns.
> I used to have a T/c Contender with both a 44 magnum barrel and a .30-30 Winchester barrel.



Definitely


----------



## Jason C (Jan 5, 2022)

Wonder why they want?


----------



## rosewood (Jan 5, 2022)

Jason C said:


> For all you hand gun hunter, we need GON to add handgun hunting to the statewide big buck list.....we have rifle, bow, crossbow and blackpowder, but no big buck listings for biggest buck taken with a pistol.... Whats your guys thoughts?


I suppose you would have to set more criteria.  Being you can have a pistol in a rifle cartridge with a 15" barrel, would that qualify?  Scoped or not?  Lots of arguments either way with that.  Then the short barreled ARs are called Pistols even though they shoot and handle like a rifle.

Rosewood


----------



## DAVE (Jan 5, 2022)

Why?


----------



## rosewood (Jan 5, 2022)

DAVE said:


> Why?


Same reason they have the other categories.


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Jan 5, 2022)

I have wonder that question for years as to why there is no listing for bucks taken with a handgun.


----------



## DAVE (Jan 5, 2022)

rosewood said:


> Same reason they have the other categories.


How would you define what is a handgun?


----------



## transfixer (Jan 5, 2022)

That would probably get real complicated, real quick,  as there is a big difference in taking a deer with a 6 inch 44mag revolver versus a 10in scoped AR pistol in a rifle caliber.   Including all those the ATF considers pistols wouldn't be quite fair to those shooting traditional iron sighted short barreled pistols


----------



## Newt2 (Jan 5, 2022)

DAVE said:


> How would you define what is a handgun?


A simple reason is a firearm shot with the hand not the shoulder. Suggesting AR pistols with a brace is placing it out there. Common sense would be the norm on such a category.

I've taken a lot of deer over the years and all were with a "traditional" handgun, save 6 with muzzleloader and rifle.

Let's have it. I have many stories to tell.


----------



## basshappy (Jan 5, 2022)

Maybe a revolver category?   Because for the most part that is what all handgun hunting used to be.  Revolver - iron sights, no glass.  Would be a great addition (category).  I know harvesting my first buck using my iron sight Redhawk from 20 yards was something I was proud of.  And I don't feel it is the same as a scoped rifle from 100 yards away.


----------



## Jason C (Jan 6, 2022)

Newt2 said:


> A simple reason is a firearm shot with the hand not the shoulder. Suggesting AR pistols with a brace is placing it out there. Common sense would be the norm on such a category.
> 
> I've taken a lot of deer over the years and all were with a "traditional" handgun, save 6 with muzzleloader and rifle.
> 
> Let's have it. I have many stories to tell.




 I agree ...a pistol is shot with the hands not using your shoulder, kind of comes down to a common sence thing, I think we all actually know what a tru pistol is.


----------



## transfixer (Jan 6, 2022)

Jason C said:


> I agree ...a pistol is shot with the hands not using your shoulder, kind of comes down to a common sence thing, I think we all actually know what a tru pistol is.



  Yes,   they would likely need to clarify the definition in the rules,  handguns shot with one hand,  and maybe even in further as to only pistol calibers,  the majority of AR pistols now are virtually just short barreled rifles,  don't get me wrong,  I love em !  and have a few,,  but they have an unfair advantage over a traditional pistol


----------



## Seminole Wind (Jan 6, 2022)

I've killed deer with revolvers and with single shot handguns in bottle neck cartridges. All were more challenging than the deer I've killed with a shoulder mounted gun and deserve a separate category from rifles.  But, the rifle class is not divided into categories, even though an old iron sighted 30-30 "competes" with modern rifles and scopes that cost as much as a small car.  I'd vote for all handguns being the same category.


----------



## Jason C (Jan 7, 2022)

Come on GON, lets get this list going for us handgun hunters!


----------



## Landspeedracer (Jan 9, 2022)

rosewood said:


> I suppose you would have to set more criteria.  Being you can have a pistol in a rifle cartridge with a 15" barrel, would that qualify?  Scoped or not?  Lots of arguments either way with that.  Then the short barreled ARs are called Pistols even though they shoot and handle like a rifle.
> 
> Rosewood


I agree that we need a Handgun Hunting section in GON


----------



## Milkman (Jan 10, 2022)

If y’all are talking about the GON magazine you need to call, write, or visit the good folks at the HQ in Madison.


----------



## Jason C (Jan 10, 2022)

Milkman said:


> If y’all are talking about the GON magazine you need to call, write, or visit the good folks at the HQ in Madison.




Did that years ago


----------



## Milkman (Jan 12, 2022)

Jason C said:


> Did that years ago



Different people now. Maybe worth calling back.


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Jan 15, 2022)

Lets not forget the auto loader, 10mm,44 mag,50 cal, 357, and many more. 
Now days not all handguns are wheel guns.
I agree that if its held in your hands, be it wheel, single shot, or auto loader than it is still a hand gun.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 16, 2022)

I have always thought GON needed that category since I handgun hunt a lot. 
As long as it was hand held with no stock or brace, all should be legal.


----------



## Jason C (Jan 26, 2022)

I sent them an email on the issue about a week ago and havent heard back. They are usually really good at responding so maybe they have something in the works.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 26, 2022)

Boone and Crockett -- Pope and Young -- Colt and Wesson -- ?


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 28, 2022)

I agree and I want a division for an Atlatl  as well.


----------



## rosewood (Jan 28, 2022)

Howard Roark said:


> I agree and I want a division for an Atlatl as well.


----------



## Jason C (Feb 10, 2022)

Ok GON, lets get the ball rolling!! seems like a lot of pistol hunters here.....


----------



## huntersluck (Mar 2, 2022)

I like the idea , but what qualifies as a hand gun would definitely need to be spelled out.


----------



## Newt2 (Mar 2, 2022)

huntersluck said:


> I like the idea , but what qualifies as a hand gun would definitely need to be spelled out.


To me that would be any gun that does not have a shoulder stock or brace. I'm sure that someone posting a gun that is questionable, they'll hear about it.


----------



## basshappy (Mar 15, 2022)

Anyone wanting to be listed in support of a handgun category for deer hunting with their name and contact phone and or email address shoot me a message.  I am drafting a letter to send over to GON with a list of supporters and pertinent information as to the merit of a handgun category.


----------



## Newt2 (Mar 16, 2022)

It's an idea, but the responses here show a great deal of interest in the subject. I'm not one to give out my personal information so just referencing the forum member name should achieve the same results. IMO


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Mar 16, 2022)

Sent my info to you.


----------



## basshappy (Mar 16, 2022)

Info received.

I understand about personal info.  But if I worked in GON and all I received were forum aliases I wouldn't take that as serious as real names with associated email addresses or phone numbers.   I recommend if you don't want to send me info please contact GON direct!


----------



## Jason C (Mar 17, 2022)

Just maybe, maybe, one of these years we will see this lol. As soon as crossbows were legal to use, there was a list put together for that.. Makes no sense to me why there's not one for us hand gun hunters. I have tried a couple of time with GON and still havent seen one. Hopefully this will help get the ball rolling some.


----------



## gemihur (Mar 17, 2022)

I might be excluded


----------



## Newt2 (Mar 19, 2022)

gemihur said:


> I might be excluded
> View attachment 1141322


Looks like a hunting handgun to me. I used to have 2.


----------



## rosewood (Mar 19, 2022)

Newt2 said:


> Looks like a hunting handgun to me. I used to have 2.


Only 2?  Amateur 

Rosewood


----------



## Ruger15 (May 2, 2022)

Im for it. Wouldnt be for me though i'd just be educating them by slingin lead at em. I'm far toooo good at missin em with a rifle much less a handgun.


----------



## Newt2 (Jul 5, 2022)

basshappy said:


> Anyone wanting to be listed in support of a handgun category for deer hunting with their name and contact phone and or email address shoot me a message.  I am drafting a letter to send over to GON with a list of supporters and pertinent information as to the merit of a handgun category.


Any response?


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 8, 2022)

I surely support it and I don’t even handgun hunt…yet! Don’t think it ain’t on the bucket list.


----------



## gemihur (Jul 9, 2022)

Just got in a new 15" barrel chambered in 243 Win and setting up optics and furniture
I'm always one barrel away from happy


----------

